# Dwarf Gourami Questions?



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

So... I did an Aquascaping Expo for 4-H, and won Grand Champ. My mother, (who usually hates fish), brought home a Dwarf Gourami. :roll: She said it was pretty and had remembered that I had said my tank wasn't overstocked, so she got it. I just said "Thanks" as unsarcastically as I could and walked away. Now he (yes; he's a male. I have no clue what color though. Orange and blue tiger striped?) is in a breeders box in my 20, and will be going into the 15 as soon as I can get a filter/heater/light/plants. My questions are....

1. Care? Feeding? I don't think he's ate anything yet, though I offered him Frozen Bloodworms and OO pellets.

2. Can they live with females? As much as I was angry at my mom, I was thinking about breeding DWs if they are easier than Bettas.

3. Aggressive or not? Can he live in the 20 with my girls? I'm guessing not since they are related.

4. Anything I'm missing?

Here's a picture for comparison. Also, I need a name for him LOL. "Male Dwarf Tiger Striped Gourami" is not going to cut it. Too many syllables, LOL.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I really wanted a dwarf gourami but opted not to because of Dwarf gourami iridovirus. They're both shy and territorial, and can be fairly aggressive. They're a lot like bettas in that its kinda a 50/50 shot whether or not they'll be ok with other colorful fish. Being that the tankmates would be females instead of a male you have a better chance at it working out. 

You can feed him pretty much whatever you're giving the rest of the tank. Frozen bloodworms are a good staple diet. 

If you wanted to breed you could keep him with one or two other females.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Uh... Virus? Please do tell. You're making me a nervous wreck!

He's doing well so far. He jumped out of the box and has been terrorized by the Mollies ("subduing"... slamming against the glass and trying to breed) so I took the largest one out into the box. Gourami has pretty much subbed the other three (luckily without hurting them).

I fed frozen bloodworms yesterday. I don't know if he just needs more time or couldn't figure out what it was, but didn't eat. I grabbed a small container of OO flakes (they fed Tetra flakes at the store) to try to "wean" him off them.

So far he's beeen good with my two girls (Kaida is in hospital QT) but dislikes the Mollies (black, half-gold, and "wild" brown). He's also pretty good with the Panda and Pygmy Cories.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

The iridovirus is contagious to anabantids. It's a bacterial infection that a lot of dwarf gourami have, but it may not show symptoms for months or years after getting it. If the virus does start to show symptoms it will be through an enlarged spleen that causes bloating, swimming problems, lack of appetite, heavy breathing. There's no cure but medicating can slow down the death.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Eeeehh! So.. He should /not/ be in with my girls?


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

It all depends on whether or not you want to take the chance. He may have the virus, he may not.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Eeeeessshhh. I think I'll move him to the 15G Rimless as soon as I get a heater. Better safe than sorry.


I saw him eating a Frozen Bloodworm that had fallen to the ground yesterday. I'm going to try to get different frozen foods, too. Also, do you or anyone else know where I can get a female or two? I saw a place that sold them but they were "Out of Stock/Seasonal"


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you buy online? I saw groups of females being sold on aquabid.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

:0 I was looking at some online stores, yes. I'd have to ask my parents about an AB account, though. I'll go look!


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

eBay is also always full of girls when I check it out


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

At $98 shipping I don't think it would be worth it.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Can't you get females at the LFS you mom got the male from?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

No. I asked and they specifically said that people from wherever they get these guys from don't import/sell females and that usually it is hard to find/get females. TBH, I still have to look at 'Co and 'Smart, LOL.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Because females are not as bright colored as males? $98 shipping is way too much. I wouldn't pay that much for shipping unless I'm rich and buying super expensive fish.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

And that would be why I've never bought a fish online. Some on eBay have free shipping though.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Buuuttt they're $72 and male only.

The search is on!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Fish
wetspot has female in their list. You can e-mail them and ask when they are going to have some in stock. You can order twig catfish (yes, I still remember) together!


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I saw twig catfish at my LFS last weekend! They're so awesome


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

LOL.

I emailed them and we're waiting on an answer.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I think I was confused you with another member about twig catfish... :-( Sorry about that!


Did wetspot reply you? I found another online shop that have females in their list. You should e-mail them too.
Dwarf Gourami for Sale - AquariumFish.net


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

LOL. That's okay; I like the Twigs too, I jsut have never had the proper setup for them. 

I still have to check my e-mail, TBH. 

ETA: :roll: 

"Thank you for your inquiry. Unfortunately, we do not know when will get more Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami Females. It is best to monitor our list at:
http://www.wetspottropicalfish.com/index.php/fish. The list is updated on Friday afternoons.

Please keep in mind we have a $24.00 Minimum to order. Please let us know if you have any questions."

I didn't even ask about the Powders; I asked specifically about the Neons.


----------

